# Help! dominant electric yellow bullying



## mandyb (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all! I'm new here so I hope I'm in the right place!
I have bought my first cichlid (Mr 10cm) 5 days ago now for my large tank, originally in it were a family of 4 large kribs (doesn't mind them at all) and the next day I bought an electric blue male (6cm) he had no problem with him at all either, mr blue hangs out with the kribs happily. now 2 days ago the man who sold me Mr 10cm offered me another Mr yellow slightly smaller, he had advised me they will fight to see whos boss and will settle down in 2 days, is been 2 days and new Mr yellow is cowling in the top corner behind the filter with Mr 10cm occasionally swimming up to him to chase him or try bite him, new yellow wont fight back at all he swims away, I have re-arranged accessories and also made another large cave for the tank but Mr 10cm likes it too now and new yellow still tries to hide, he has not received any injuries and Mr 10 seems to just chase and attempt to nip, he doesn't try to latch or eat at his fins. any ideas?


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

dimensions of the tank? what is a Mr 10cm? what is a Mr yellow? What is the question?


----------



## mandyb (Dec 30, 2013)

90" x 45", thought I was obvious in the subject in what thy are, mr 10cm is an electric yellow and mr yellow is the new electric yellow, the first one in the tank is bullying my new one. looking for advice to help him stop, have since found some helpful advice will try quarantine
on the dominant one.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

90 x 45 That is a big tank. Or is that centimeters, If it is I believe that would be a 40B for all us Americans on here. What else is in the tank, Just Electric Yellows (Labidochromis Caeruleus) and the Kribensis (Pelvicachromis Pulcher) Sounds like you have two males. The Yellow Labs should Ideally be stocked 1male to 4-5 female. I would ditch the Labs and the Kribensis and Stock a nice looking Pseudotropheus Saulosi only tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mr. yellow is being harassed and the stress will make him sick unless you solve the problem. Time out has not worked for me. I'd remove Mr. yellow.

If the tank is not 48" long by 18" from front to back I'd also remove the electric blue.


----------



## mandyb (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks everyone for your help and suggestions!


----------

